# New battery technology uses just one material



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

No discussion of energy density nor power density. My bet is it will turn out that it is simply another type of capacitor - a curiosity not practical for other purposes. But, I will hope that I am wrong...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Weird... so theoretically this battery is reversible? Drain it flat and charge it backwards should be possible if both electrodes are the same material... that would be an odd duck.


----------

